# AUGUST already! What are you having for dinner?



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi there~

as I am finally having quieter evenings my time in MDC will increase during the next weeks and I decided to open the Dinner-Thread this month. And because I looove FOOD









I am not yet sure what we will be having for dinner tonight







as there's a little fair in our town called 'Schlossgartenfest' (Palace Garden Fair). Mind you, the so-called palace is an ancient house that was build during Art Nouveau but 'Palace' sounds much better, doesn't it?!









But back to dinner - either we'll have a quick dinner at home (sandwiches and various salads) or fast food







at the fair


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

You probably want to post a link to this thread in the old thread so that people see it.









Your evening sounds fun.

I think we are having breakfast for dinner, DH's choice. He decided on Friday's that he wants to cook since he gets off early, and he wants to make a different breakfast each week. We all enjoy breakfast foods but rarely feel like making them in the morning, so we are going to have them at night.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having this sweet & spicy kielbasa in the crockpot. But I had to modify it a bit since we're out of brown sugar. And the mustard that was supposed to go in too. So I guess I'm just making up a recipe with kielbasa in it!

We'll have rice with it and a salad too.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Lunch today will be leftover grilled chiken in a hot curry sauce that I made last night. Tonight is pesto pizza. The basil in the garden is beautiful and calling to me.

I need to do something with mint soon, as the mint plant is also calling.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm making red beans (I think there cranberry beans?), coconut rice and a salad for dinner tonight. One last good vegetatian meal before a long weekend of junk at the in-laws....


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

We're going to a picnic/potluck/cookout for DP's work, so who knows what we'll be eating...!







Probably the standard hot dogs and hamburgers and cold salads and chips, but that's OK...'tis the season.. .I was asked to bring a dessert so I made two pans of brownies.


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
You probably want to post a link to this thread in the old thread so that people see it.









Thanks for that reminder!














I just put a link in the old thread

My dinner was totally different as I had previously planned it because we were so HUNGRY! So we had pork chops, spaetzle, homegrown yellow zucchini in cream sauce and two antipasti salads from yesterdays beergarden event. One was a carrot+feta+mint+cumin+lemon/garlic/olive oil dressing-salad (a Bill Granger recipe) and the other were roasted egg plant slices w/garlicky vinaigrette
















Unfortunately our festival was drowned in an awful lot of rain so we went back home rather quickly


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Tonight pork chops, hush puppies and homemade cole slaw. DH is making his famous Pozole for tomorrow night.

Last night was flank steak with baby red potatoes and broccoli out of our friends garden, boy was that good!


----------



## countrymom (Aug 27, 2002)

Yum......love this thread
Last night was lasagna and garlic bread--sauteed yellow summer squash on the side.
Tonight not sure....may not even eat at home...
I know what I'd *like* to have---if I had the ingredients on hand.....I'd make
chicken mole enchilladas with fresh guacomole & a spicy brown rice w/ jalepenos & pineapple--Yum!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i'm going to a potluck and bringing cold sesame noodles with shredded chicken & edamame


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

We are roasting a leg of lamb on the smoker and I made tzatziki. Having that with pitas and horiatiki salad and some fresh fruit. I got some organic peaches, melon and figs.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
We are roasting a leg of lamb on the smoker and I made tzatziki. Having that with pitas and horiatiki salad and some fresh fruit. I got some organic peaches, melon and figs.

That sounds wonderful. I love Greek food. I have a pile of cucumbers that would make a nice tzatziki.


----------



## Harper (Jul 10, 2003)

I made a hash-like thing with chorizo, onions, green peppers and potatos. It's one of my favorite things to make when we get lots of green peppers from the CSA. Yum.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harper* 
I made a hash-like thing with chorizo, onions, green peppers and potatos. It's one of my favorite things to make when we get lots of green peppers from the CSA. Yum.

Sounds awesome, and I have some chorizo in my freezer -- do you have an actual recipe for this, or is it a fly-by-the-seat-of-your-pants thing?


----------



## Audreysmama (Mar 9, 2004)

Hmm, we are having my parents over for my stepdad's birthday dinner...brats & hot dogs on the grill, Poineer Woman's fresh green beans (sooo yummy they are like candy, I swear), yellow cake with 2 kinds of homemade chocolate frosting. Oh and maybe corn on the cob.


----------



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

i'm going simple tonight.

salmon and tomato salad. - got the recipe off the back of the aldi grocery store flyer, lol.









sounded pretty good so i thought 'why not' for the menu for this week. *grin*

bettyann

eta: recipe

http://www.aldimeals.com/cgi-bin/recipe?id.18296

1/2 lb. Artic Bay canned salmon, drained , skin & bones removed, broken into chunks
2-2/3 cups Happy Harvest frozen green beans, thawed
1-1/4 small onions, sliced and separated into rings
1-1/4 tsp. Spice Club minced garlic
1/4 cup plus 3 Tbs. Salad Mate Italian dressing
2 cups Freshire Farms spring salad mix
1-1/3 cups grape tomatoes, quartered
http://www.aldimeals.com/images/ingred_footer.png


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harper* 
I made a hash-like thing with chorizo, onions, green peppers and potatos. It's one of my favorite things to make when we get lots of green peppers from the CSA. Yum.

Yum!

We're going to a bbq for my grandma's 80th bday so hamburger, hot dogs, potato salad, etc.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

was supposed to be fish cakes and mac & cheese but my dh used up all the cheese this morning









i'm a little pissed and don't want to go to the store.

I slept at my in laws last night & just got home. dh is at work and I'm alone with all three kids....


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
Tonight we're having this sweet & spicy kielbasa in the crockpot. But I had to modify it a bit since we're out of brown sugar. And the mustard that was supposed to go in too. So I guess I'm just making up a recipe with kielbasa in it!

We'll have rice with it and a salad too.

Do you have a recipe for the kielbasa?







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
We are roasting a leg of lamb on the smoker and I made tzatziki. Having that with pitas and horiatiki salad and some fresh fruit. I got some organic peaches, melon and figs.

Yum Yum!








:


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

DP made pesto, and we're having that on salmon, with roasted potatoes and sauteed zucchini from our CSA.







Simple, good.


----------



## audsma (Apr 21, 2005)

I am driven to distraction by our lamb shoulder roast (deglazed with port!) braising away in the slow cooker. Yum. I've never had this cut of meat before, but it's one of the last left of our lamb purchase from last year. With it we'll have mashed potatoes, green beans with slivered almonds and either a roly poly zucchini and tomato sautee or just a green salad with tomatoes and goat cheese, with a little basil thrown in. Leftover cobbler for dessert.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

my mom reminded me how much the kids like ketchup and butter on macaroni haha

so that's what we had with the fish cakes


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Tonight we had grilled burgers and corn on the cob, roasted broccoli fresh from the garden, and blueberries from my grandparents' bushes.

Tomorrow we're having grilled shrimp kabobs with various veggies from the garden and the farmer's market. I'm going to serve it over Health Nut Rice and with a salad on the side.

Monday we're having alfredo, home-grown broccoli, and garlic bread.

Tuesday it will be Chili-Lime Chicken Kabobs, Coconut Rice, veggie yet to be determined, and fruit.

Wednesday we're having Chicken Souvlaki on wraps with plenty of feta cheese, tzatziki sauce, cucumbers and spinach from the garden, and a huge fruit salad.

Thursday we're having Salmon with Lemon & Dill, red new potatoes, salad, and fruit salad.

That's as far as I have planned.

Question: Can I use eggplant for my shrimp kebabs? I bought one today but I haven't had eggplant in years and I didn't like it so I don't know how to prepare it!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I was all hungry and went fancy-like for dinner.







: lol I made an almond- encrusted sockeye salmon on the grill with zuchinni sauteed in sesame oil. I mixed up a Greek yogurt/salt/lemon/olive oil/mint sauce that I put over the zuke. I also did a side platter of my sliced garden cucs & garden tomatoes that I sprinkled w/a bit or olive oil, salt & cracked pepper. The yogurt dressing was really cooling with the hottness of the minced peppers (garden) in the almond crumbs.

My only crankypants attitude is that summer is so short here. That's sad.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Last night, I had a migraine, so the family had jarred sauce over angel hair pasta.

MIL is coming for a visit, so I plan to cook for her. I am thinking we will have:

Pork roast (made in the Nesco) with new potatoes, onions, chicken broth, garlic, and whatever herbs I have on hand.

Rice

Slow cooked green beans-- maybe a salad too if I can get to the store

Rolls

Dessert: Ice cream

Dawn


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight we are having "carrot cake pancakes" out of the freezer.

tomorrow it is just me & one of my boys for dinner so maybe we'll go out to sushi?


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
Tonight we had grilled burgers and corn on the cob, roasted broccoli fresh from the garden, and blueberries from my grandparents' bushes.

Tomorrow we're having grilled shrimp kabobs with various veggies from the garden and the farmer's market. I'm going to serve it over Health Nut Rice and with a salad on the side.

Monday we're having alfredo, home-grown broccoli, and garlic bread.

Tuesday it will be Chili-Lime Chicken Kabobs, Coconut Rice, veggie yet to be determined, and fruit.

Wednesday we're having Chicken Souvlaki on wraps with plenty of feta cheese, tzatziki sauce, cucumbers and spinach from the garden, and a huge fruit salad.

Thursday we're having Salmon with Lemon & Dill, red new potatoes, salad, and fruit salad.

That's as far as I have planned.

Question: Can I use eggplant for my shrimp kebabs? I bought one today but I haven't had eggplant in years and I didn't like it so I don't know how to prepare it!

All I can say is







: and eat: May I come over and join you for dinner every evening this week. I'd just have to book a flight









RE: teh eggplant. Just slice it, coat the slices very well in salt and put them in a colander over the sink. That way the eggplant will loose all it's bitterness an thoughness and taste really yummy on your kabobs. After about 30mins the eggplant slices will be rather soft and somewhat brownish but that doesn't matter. Just wash off the salt really well and go on preparing the eggplants.

HTH!









Dinner yesterday was turkish - doner kebab, tzatziki, pita bread, eggplant dip, couscous-carrot salad and green salad. Very tasty!

Tonight we went to the beergarden (oh those Germans! *lol*) and had french fries, mixed garden salad and pretzel w/herbed cream cheese.
Right now I am sipping a Campari w/OJ







:


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Ugh, I don't know. It's been so HOT here, too hot to eat anything substantial. We haven't even really been eating supper the past few days. It's 106 here today.







:

I think tonight we'll have scrambled eggs & toast. I made a pumpkin cheesecake/pie thing earlier that we'll have for dessert.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:

Do you have a recipe for the kielbasa?
I just sliced a package of keilbasa, put some of my new raw honey on it, a few splashes of Frank's, some garlic salt and cajun seasoning and cooked on low for 4 hours.

I have no idea tonight, I forgot to take the chicken out of the freezer.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I'm making foccatia and rigatoni with mushrooms and mascarpone sauce and we are having some Moroccan lamb sausages with it.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

We just finished a rockin batch of eggplant parm I made with my csa eggplants. Holy crap was it good!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

We had big salads with homemade green goddess dressing.


----------



## lovelysunlight (Jul 30, 2008)

Mmm...donor kebabs! Those were one of our favorites, over chips, while we lived in England. I miss them incredibly.

We are having fresh salmon, brown rice, fresh eggplant and fresh tomato slices from the garden tonight. Yum!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight I'm making Asian lettuce wraps with ground pork, carrot, water chestnuts, and scallions, in a ginger-garlic sauce. maybe some brown rice too.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

We got some gorgeous beets from the farmers market yesterday, so it will be beets, beet greens and something else light - it'll be a hot day today. I need more coffee to get my brain going!


----------



## countrymom (Aug 27, 2002)

Last night I made sea scallops--daring because I wasn't sure if I liked them or not--but they were a great price at the local market's fish counter---I sauteed them w. olive oil, garlic, capers, lemon, raisins &white wine---and pan fried some polenta with fresh rosemary sprigs tossed in untill crisp--and added a fresh green salad from the garden--it was yummy!

Tonight I am roasting--or grilling--depends if it rains--a chicken that I cut up & seasoned w/ herbs & garlic----and we're having some soft rolls frommarket w/ an olive oil & herb dip that I make---and maybe some dilly beans---I just canned soem today--they haven't set & pickled enough, but I think we'll have to have them as they are since they're the 1st batch & I can't wait!!


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrymom* 
...a spicy brown rice w/ jalepenos & pineapple--Yum!

recipe please?


----------



## mingus (Apr 11, 2007)

This is a fun thread. Lots of great ideas. It is making me hungry though.

Tonight I'm going to make stuffed red peppers with Israeli couscous, sauteed shredded zucchini, feta, and parsely. I think I'll also make a cucumber and tomato salad.

Tomorrow I think it will be chicken sausages, sweet potato oven fries, and another salad with cucumbers.

Wednesday I think I'll fall back on fritatta and use up the eggs and veggies left in the fridge before we head out on vacation.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
tomorrow it is just me & one of my boys for dinner so maybe we'll go out to sushi?

we decided to make quesadillas instead LOL

chopped up carrots, cauliflower, and onions really small, sauteed them, mixed in cheese and made the quesadillas already. I'm just going to heat them up in a little bit and serve with salsa & sour cream.

maybe we'll go out to the library and for ice cream later....


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is loaded baked potatoes for us.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm making a vegetable-beef soup with parsleyed dumplings.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

going out to eat at the Bonefish Grill.

it's my 40th birthday







:







:







:


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
going out to eat at the Bonefish Grill.

it's my 40th birthday







:







:







:


Happy Birthday!

MIL has the dc for the night, so it will be a kid free zone at our house







. I have a final at 4:00- 7:30, so I am not sure what dinner will be. I might order chinese as a reward for the semester being over.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
going out to eat at the Bonefish Grill.

it's my 40th birthday







:







:







:

Happy birthday! have a marvelous time and eat some kind of gooey dessert for me, will ya?


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
going out to eat at the Bonefish Grill.

it's my 40th birthday







:







:







:

All the best from me to you







I just recently read somewhere that the 40s are the new 20s









Yesterday we had sandwiches with cheese and ham, crudites (cucumber slices, bell pepper strips and cherry tomatoes) as well as some incredible







stir-fried green beans made from the Vegetarian Family Cookbook. My kids never ever eat string beans but yesterday they just couldn't get enough of them









Today was my MILs birthday so she cooked a nice dinner for all of us - duck breasts, rice w/fresh corn+tomatoes, cucumber salad, ice cream.

No, I really can't complain - I truly feel well-fed!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

well dinner out did not happen. my ds has a migraine and threw up all over my parents' bed. he's sleeping right now.

dh is supposed to bring me something home...

I fed the other two kids mac & cheese & tuna melts.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

oh & thank you for all the well wishes!! they are much appreciated








Quote:


Originally Posted by *wurzelkind* 
All the best from me to you







I just recently read somewhere that the 40s are the new 20s










LOL that must be why I don't feel a day over 29 LOL


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
well dinner out did not happen. my ds has a migraine and threw up all over my parents' bed. he's sleeping right now.

dh is supposed to bring me something home...

I fed the other two kids mac & cheese & tuna melts.


Aww bummer! Well, here's hoping your DS sleeps it off, and you get a raincheck!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Aw man, flminivanmama, that sucks. Hopefully your dh brought you something good! And I hope your boy is all better.

Tonight we're having spaghetti, salad and bread.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
Tuesday it will be Chili-Lime Chicken Kabobs, Coconut Rice, veggie yet to be determined, and fruit.

Wednesday we're having Chicken Souvlaki on wraps with plenty of feta cheese, tzatziki sauce, cucumbers and spinach from the garden, and a huge fruit salad.

Thursday we're having Salmon with Lemon & Dill, red new potatoes, salad, and fruit salad.

Well I totally forgot that Tuesday was our anniversary so my menu plan was all thrown off!

So.....Tuesday was dinner out to celebrate.

Tonight is burgers and corn on the grill again (might as well use the last 4 buns and finish up the corn) with salad, and leftover cheesecake from yesterday for dessert.

Thursday will be the chili lime chicken and Friday will be the souvlaki.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

happy anniversary, jessica! Where'd you go to eat?

tonight i made chicken chimichangas and everyone ate them, incl. the super-picky 5 yo


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks! Do I have to admit where we ate?









Ok, it was Ruby Tuesdays. Not our idea of great food, but my little brother the chef just moved to South Carolina so our gourmet meal was out of the question. We thought about going to this authentic little Mexican place but in the end we went with RT. It was alright, but I really wanted my brother to cook me something fabulous.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

happy anniversary Jessica!!

We are making pizza tonight & leaving tomorrow for a weeklong vacation.

so I won't be posting but the plan is dinner at the outback in savannah tomorrow, BBQ at the friends we are visiting in asheville friday (and an olympics opening ceremony watching party







:, Bonefish grill in asheville saturday, dinner at the friends we are visiting in atlanta sunday - maybe spagetti, garlic bread & salad... dinner at carrabas in orlando monday, dinner at walt disney world tuesday - sci fi drive in I think....







:







:

and then home again monday night.

(DH and I work for bonefish grill and get $$ off at outback, carrabas, and bonefish LOL that's why we picked all those resturants....)


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having quesadillas. We didn't get to them last week so I threw everything in the freezer and its all ready to go tonight.


----------



## countrymom (Aug 27, 2002)

Last night I made fresh springrolls---rice paper wrap----used leftover chicken breast--shredded it & added this thai sweet & spicy sauce---then picked mint--scallions & basil & lettuce from garden & went to town--made @ 20 & it was yummy!
Also made some chicken nuggets for kids & their friends who were over---and sliced raw green peppers & carrots.

tonight I think I may make soemthing I saw on the food network--never usually watch it--but did at a friends--Gia laredis (?) I think is the chef--- she made a rigatoni with a butternut squash puree--with romano cheese shreads and shrimp on top......I happen to have all of the ingredients on hand in pantry-fridge & freezer--so I may try that............


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Tonight is homemade B.O.B. pizza.







: My new craving my IL's got me started on.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Last night we had salmon patties (with pesto mayo for the adults), mashed potatoes and peas.

Tonight will probably be leftovers.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Last night we had beef pasta skillet, sweet peas, and biscuits.

DH requested spicy chicken tortilla soup and mexican cornbread. I am going to make the cornbread in the toaster oven and the soup in the Nesco, so we don't heat the apt. too much.

DC will have fish sticks, couscous and green beans since the soup is too spicy for them.

Dawn


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is hamburgers, baked fries and pasta salad if I get it made. And some assortment of fresh fruit and veggies.


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
Tonight is homemade B.O.B. pizza.







: My new craving my IL's got me started on.

homemade B.O.B. pizza? please explain....


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Last night was homemade mac and cheese, collard greens and hush puppies. Next time I make that, I'll add a ham steak, ooo doggie!

Today we're going to the county fair, so I expect we'll be full from crappy fair food, but what the heck. Most likely lots of veggies for dinner. We have beautiful beets and wax beans that need to be eaten!


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scarlettrose* 
homemade B.O.B. pizza? please explain....

Bacon - Onion - Black Olive







: I love this combination.


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
Bacon - Onion - Black Olive







: I love this combination.

Oooo... that does sound yummy...


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I used Vidalia Onions and cut them really thin.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Tonight: skirt steak fajitas, black beans, arroz mexicana, mango salsa and I'm making chocolate cake

Tomorrow: roasted chickens on the smoker and I'm not sure about sides

Sunday: chicken enchiladas verdes with the leftover rice and beans


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Fish Tacos...not sure what else I will make chicken for myself since I don't like fish.


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

Yesterday we had for dinner: some kind of veggie pizza, minus the cheese+cut up cantaloupe melon+cucumber slices+stir fried yellow string beans from the Vegetrian Family Cookbook. I happend to have a pre-made pizza dough in the fridge that needed to be used up as well as several veggies so I finely slices some spring onions+yellow zucchini+green bell pepper, mixed that with some olive oil+italian herbs+salt+pepper and put that onto of the tomato-sauce-topped pizza dough. As we were out of shredded cheese I omitted that one. But since everybody really liked it the way it was I was quite content about it.

Today we went out for dinner-Italian. DD had spaghetti Bolognese, DH had gratinated rigatoni and I had canelloni filled w/ricotta+spinach and we all shared a mixed garden salad.

Tomorrow will be some kind of indian dinner (in case it doesn't get too hot) as I bought several things at the Asian Market today


----------



## textbookcase (May 31, 2007)

I think spaghetti tonight.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
Tonight: skirt steak fajitas, black beans, arroz mexicana, mango salsa and I'm making chocolate cake

Tomorrow: roasted chickens on the smoker and I'm not sure about sides

Sunday: chicken enchiladas verdes with the leftover rice and beans


Oh, these sound so good!

Tonight:
beef tips, rice, gravy, mac and cheese, sauteed kale, green beans and rolls.

Tomorrow:
Cajun red beans and rice with smoked sausage,cornbread and any leftover veggies from tonight.

Dawn


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Arduinna, do you have a good recipe for the arroz mexicana?

Last night we had salads, supplemented later with guac and chips.









Tonight I think I am going to make the chili-lime chicken kabobs that Jessica posted about earlier in the thread, with either grilled or sauteed veggies (red and yellow bell peppers, zucchini) and some kind of rice.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Arroz Mexicana

3 tomatoes chopped
1 large onion diced
2 garlic cloves chopped
1 small carrot chopped
1 1/2 cups rice rinsed
3 cups chicken broth
1 T tomato paste
1 T cumin
about 1T salt ( to taste)
1 t pepper
1/4 t paprika
2 T oil

Dissolve tomato past in broth, saute rinsed rice in oil till slightly puffy then add onions, tomatoes and carrots, mix. Add spices and stock bring up to a simmer and cover and cook for 25-30 minutes and turn heat off and put dish towel over the pan and cover with lid and allow to rest for 10 minutes. Enjoy

It's dh recipe and he is the one that cooks it.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm undecided tonight. We were going to have chicken nuggets and fries (homemade) but I'm not sure now.

Last night dh and I went out and I had a pulled pork sandwich with coleslaw and onions. OMG it was so good! I ate the rest of it for breakfast this morning.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Ooooh, B.O.B. pizza sounds really yummy! What kind of sauce do you use?

Tonight we'll be in Salamanca, NY, the only US city built on an Indian reservation. It is where Marc grew up, and we're going tonight to celebrate his grandmother's 90th birthday.

We were going to go out for dinner, but now Marc's sister is in the hospital with suspected kidney stones. So the plan is just to have the whole family to the house for hot dogs and whatever else we can come up with at the last minute.


----------



## audsma (Apr 21, 2005)

Tonight we'll have sloppy joes, and I'm making a double batch to feed the freezer with. I made an herbed lemon rice pilaf last night to take to a friend's house, but she already had potatoes ready to go when I got there, so I think we'll either have buns or rice pilaf as the base of our sloppy joes. Kinda strange, but better with whole grains!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I got the boys take out, dh's out of town and I think I'll have my modified version of this http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2...-cheese-bagel/

I used an onion bagel, cream cheese, chives, cucumbers, peppers and onions from my garden. Its so good!


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow, will I ever be able to post daily?!









We grilled in saturday. The kids had small sausages, cucumber salad and cherry tomatoes. Us parents had beef tenderloin steaks, grilled zucchini+green bell peppers w/garlicky parsley oil, grilled baguette, turkey breast and cucumber salad. Oh, I just love outdoor cooking!







:

Yesterday was a small dinner for the kids only as we went out for lunch (spareribs, grilled mixed veggies, cheese spaetzle, salad, ice cream







). They had sandwiches and cantaloupe melon slices.

Tonight we'll have zucchini soup with croutons and fruit for dessert.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Some kind of noodles-with-peanut-sauce-and-veggies, with sichuan green beans (from Mollie Katzen) on the side.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
Ooooh, B.O.B. pizza sounds really yummy! What kind of sauce do you use?

Tonight we'll be in Salamanca, NY, the only US city built on an Indian reservation. It is where Marc grew up, and we're going tonight to celebrate his grandmother's 90th birthday.

We were going to go out for dinner, but now Marc's sister is in the hospital with suspected kidney stones. So the plan is just to have the whole family to the house for hot dogs and whatever else we can come up with at the last minute.


I just make my own with tomato paste that I thin out with water. I usually start with olive oil and saute some garlic, then the tomato paste, italian seasoning (not alot for this type of pizza). I sometimes add a little sugar because I like a sweeter sauce.

Thats it.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I thought I posted earlier.....








We are having pork and green chile stew, rice and cornbread muffins. I may make a cucumber and tomato salad as well.

Dawn


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We had pizza and lots of fresh veggies at my mom's last night.

Tonight its tacos. Although I just realized I'm out of lettuce.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Spaghetti with meat sauce and veggies

grilled zucchini and summer squash

cucumber and tomato salad

Dawn


----------



## textbookcase (May 31, 2007)

Leftover shephard's pie!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i'm back from my vacation! tonight, for simplicity, I am making fish cakes & egg noodles w/ cottage cheese


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we were having blts, but I'm still out of lettuce.

Well something with bacon anyways since I thawed it out.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Spanikopeta and Baklava.







:

alsoSarah


----------



## textbookcase (May 31, 2007)

We are going out tonight, I will probably have a salad!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is breaded pork chops (with lots of onions for me), mashed potatoes and a veggie. I haven't figured out yet what that will be.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Greek meatballs with beet salad and yogurt sauce - it's gonna be a hot one!


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I did not make the red beans the other day, so we are having those tonight.

Cajun red beans and rice
sauteed spinach with garlic and balsamic vinegar
corn bread muffins

Dawn


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Tonight was shepherd's pie w/ ground beef, onions, corn & potatoes from our CSA.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

we went to my moms. bbq chicken, roasted potatoes, baby carrots, and salad


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Well I wore myself out cleaning out my kids' room so we're doing leftovers. Pork chops tomorrow.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Grilled salmon, grilled sweet potatoes, w/ lettuce, tomatoes, cucumbers & olives.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Today is dh's birthday ,and I thought we might go out. He prefers not to go out, so he has requested taco salad and banana pudding. That is fine with me-- I have an all day class tomorrow, so I am glad to stay in.

Dawn


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Tonight will be sweet, roasted (Japanese style) eggplant and sticky rice


----------



## textbookcase (May 31, 2007)

Spaghetti or stir-fry!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Pork chops on the grill with a salad and whatever else I can come up with that doesn't require cooking inside.









Where's the hotter than Hades smiley?!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

chicken & Matzah ball soup w/ challah


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

At the last minute I also steamed some edamame and made a cuke salad with vinegar & sugar. mmmmmmmm.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

lol my kids gave me "two tumbs up and two TOE thumbs up" on dinner

ewwww... LOL still - high praise coming from my kids








:


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

Today we are going to the zoo so we will have corndogs at the zoo (they make them from scratch, you can actually watch them if you like).
Dinner we have a pasta dish sitting in the fridge. I know I made it yesterday but call it pregnancy or whatever but I don't remember what it is.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OkiMom* 
I know I made it yesterday but call it pregnancy or whatever but I don't remember what it is.

LOL


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

what? no one had dinner tonight??

we had beef stew.

funny - my son knows me so well (he's 8 1/2) - I'm only making the stew because we have no money to buy food & I had the meat in the freezer - he asks what's for dinner & I said "stew" and he said "It's winter already?"


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
Arroz Mexicana

3 tomatoes chopped
1 large onion diced
2 garlic cloves chopped
1 small carrot chopped
1 1/2 cups rice rinsed
3 cups chicken broth
1 T tomato paste
1 T cumin
about 1T salt ( to taste)
1 t pepper
1/4 t paprika
2 T oil

Dissolve tomato past in broth, saute rinsed rice in oil till slightly puffy then add onions, tomatoes and carrots, mix. Add spices and stock bring up to a simmer and cover and cook for 25-30 minutes and turn heat off and put dish towel over the pan and cover with lid and allow to rest for 10 minutes. Enjoy

It's dh recipe and he is the one that cooks it.

I made this tonight except I used a can of organic diced tomatoes. Its a keeper!














:

I also made tacos to go with it.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

The boys had ham/pineapple kabobs last night and I had grilled bbq chicken with sauteed veggies and hot crash potatoes.

Tonight is ham, scalloped potatoes and green beans.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight is the ever popular breakfast for dinner









the last of the leftover carrot cake pancakes, fried eggs, and I'm going to make a dutch baby pancake too. I have some frozen strawberries I can make into a strawberry sauce if I am so inspired


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Last night, we had leftover taco salads and beef tips.

Tonight:

Pan-fried lemon and garlic tilapia
Rice Pilaf
Steamed broccoli and red pepper mix
Salad

Dawn


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

mmmm...I love these threads, so I'm going to start posting. Tonight I'm making an Italian Stuffed Meatloaf roll--stuffed with salami and provolone cheese & roasted red peppers, baked in some homemade pasta sauce from the freezer. We'll have a salad with it, and possibly some pasta.







:


----------



## audsma (Apr 21, 2005)

Last night was yummy-- Vegetarian Pad Thai (Moosewood recipe--yum!), Japanese eggplant and portabello stirfry, jasmine rice (cleaning out the pantry) and Beef/broccoli (double batch to feed the freezer.)

Tonight is Mexican-- my first try at pinto beans from the slow cooker, made into refried beans, leftover rice pilaf, and a lovely garlic salsa I whipped up yesterday. I plan to make a zucchini/pepper/tomato stirfry as well. We have cheese to grate, but I need to send someone to the store for tortillas, unless I want to try my hand at whole wheat tortilla making (ran out of white flour today with waffles at breakfast.)


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Dinner was sooo good









The best turkey meatloaf EVER (I don't even like meatloaf)
Homemade fries
Heirloom tomato salad

YUMMMM! I want it every night! I have to make it again because there were no leftovers for meatloaf sandwiches


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Last night, beef stir fry with pea pods and rice. Tonight was chicken roasted with potatoes and onions, corn on the cob (so good!) and salad.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight is going to be enchiladas.

yummmmmm


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We ended up going out last night so no ham. But dh is going to take it to be sliced so we'll get lots of sandwiches out of that.

Tonight is steak sandwiches with fries and salad. The kids are having chili dogs.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Lamb chops baked in tomatoes with rice and a salad. Probably leftover chicken and corn on the cob for the kids.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Tonight - pot roast with carrots and mashed potatos.

Tuesday - spaghetti bake with crusty bread and salad

Wed - sweet and sour meatball stirfry with veggies over rice

Thurs - tacos using left over pot roast meat, rice and refried black beans


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Tonight I butchered french toast, so we wound up having baked oatmeal.

Tomorrow I am definitely making some homemade tortillas and jus tstuffing them with whatever I can come up with. Though baked pasta with garlic bread is sounding amazing right now.

Note to self: Lurking in the Food threads while starving is not a good idea.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is spanish rice, chips and beans.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

last night was greek shrimp. tonight we have more shrimp left to cook so i'm trying to come up with something else to do with them


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Last night was:

BBQ chicken in the oven, leftover rice from this past weekend, caesar salad.

Not sure of tonight. Its hubby's 44th Birthday and I want to make something special. I need to check the freezer outside. I know we have ground turkey, pork loin, shrimp, bacon, salmon (I think). I don't think there is any beef out there.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

spagetti w/ red sauce
and probably brocolli too


----------



## MamaPyratekk (Jun 22, 2008)

Tonight we had some roasted chicken thighs (just with a little salt and pepper on them) with corn, and couscous. The couscous was made with homemade veggie stock, carrots, celery, and I put some of the roasted chicken in it.


----------



## captivatedlife (Aug 16, 2006)

shrimp scampi / rice cut veggies with homemade dressing. So far, back to work hasn't meant eating bad. Yet. Let's see how I come along. I







:this thread!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Dh made chicken in peppers, onions, olives and artichokes,







, and I made rice pilaf and a salad. Now off to have dessert - strawberry rhubarb pie or banana cake, can't decide which. I was a baking fool yesterday.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaPyratekk* 
Tonight we had some roasted chicken thighs (just with a little salt and pepper on them) with corn, and couscous. The couscous was made with homemade veggie stock, carrots, celery, and I put some of the roasted chicken in it.

that's one of my favorite meals









tonight we are having hamburgers and hot dogs w/ corn on the cob, potato chips, and carrots


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Dinner franks, red cabbage and potato pancakes - need to use up our old potatoes!


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

DH is feeling "under the weather", so I made my homemade beef and veggie soup, rice and 3 cheese garlic toasts.

Dawn


----------



## audsma (Apr 21, 2005)

My menu plan failed me. I have been used to planning for 2-3 eaters, and I had the ILs over the other night. My FIL dished up a few minutes before I was going to bed, so I put everyone else in charge of cleanup. I had no idea I was out of refried beans from the meal. Then, in looking at what I was planning to cook today, I realized I didn't want to cook Cous Cous twice in a week, as I've been eating leftover cous cous for days now. So, with tomorrow night being a night with a babysitter, and DH and I having to eat in a hurry, I need leftovers ready to go.
I did what I've not done in a long time this morning: I went in to the grocery store without a plan, and bought what inspired me.

So, tonight we are having Aidell's chicken and pineapple meatballs, sauteed bell peppers, mushrooms and onions, coconut rice, and a salad. Perhaps peach cobbler for dessert, but I doubt I'll get to it. Oh well, I can always freeze my overripe peaches.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
Arroz Mexicana

3 tomatoes chopped
1 large onion diced
2 garlic cloves chopped
1 small carrot chopped
1 1/2 cups rice rinsed
3 cups chicken broth
1 T tomato paste
1 T cumin
about 1T salt ( to taste)
1 t pepper
1/4 t paprika
2 T oil

Dissolve tomato past in broth, saute rinsed rice in oil till slightly puffy then add onions, tomatoes and carrots, mix. Add spices and stock bring up to a simmer and cover and cook for 25-30 minutes and turn heat off and put dish towel over the pan and cover with lid and allow to rest for 10 minutes. Enjoy

It's dh recipe and he is the one that cooks it.


Arduinna, I made this last night. Very tasty! I looked around and realized I already had all the ingredients. I'll be using it again. Tell your husband 'thanks'. We needed a new rice dish.

We had grilled chicken and swiss chard with it.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having homemade chicken nuggets, roasted new potatoes and tomato and cucumber salad.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm making red lentils & sweet potato curry tonight with a nice big salad, we had baked maple salmon last night


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight is falafel, pita, hummus, babaganouj, and red cabbage salad.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Well I changed my mind. Pizza, bruschetta, the tomato/cucumber salad and fruit.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Tonight is bruschetta, bruschetta, and more bruschetta. Followed by Mint-Ting-A-Ling ice cream!


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
Tonight is bruschetta, bruschetta, and more bruschetta. Followed by *Mint-Ting-A-Ling ice cream!*









Explain please!


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
I'm making red lentils & sweet potato curry tonight with a nice big salad, we had baked maple salmon last night











Tonight I'm making potato leek soup and a whole wheat crust "pizza" with just fresh tomatoes, garlic, olive oil and salt


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
Tonight is bruschetta, bruschetta, and more bruschetta. Followed by *Mint-Ting-A-Ling* *ice cream*!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 
Explain please!









It's just a flavor of Perry's ice cream. And we had it on sugar cones.









And now I'm off to have some more!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Whatever From The Garden-- basically a huge ginormous sald with some cheese, olive oil, & avo. (Which we do not/cannot grow. lol) My cousin had gorgeous basil (mine is rather lame for reasons I do not comprehend. Wah) that I tossed on the tomatoes & mozerella. We were able to eat our tomatoes, green beans, cucs, kale, onions, & summer squashes).


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm so proud of myself! I didn't waste food! There have been times when I've defrosted a tray of meats during the day but then run out of energy at dinner time, put the tray in the fridge and ordered a pizza. Then the meat turned bad and I tossed the whole thing.








: Yesterday I had a tray of thighs, and I even managed to defrost two chicken breasts to add to it, and grilled it up. We ate most of it and I had a left over thigh for lunch.

Same with tonight. _Sunday_ I bought a pork roast thinking I'd cook it up that evening. Dh requested something else so I stuck the roast in the fridge. And school started this week! It's been busy! But around noon today I decided to cook it down, and so I _started in time_ to simmer it, and by 4:30 it was a wonderful pile of pulled pork. (Oh dear, that's a lot of alliteration.) I thought I'd make enchiladas. But NO! We had corn tortillas, not flour tortillas, and for the life of me I cannot make decent enchiladas with corn tortillas. I was THIS close to packing the meat in the fridge and ordering a pizza. But I didn't! I made up my own corn tortilla enchilada casserole and it was GOOOOOD! I didn't even have the 'right' cheese. I used up some shredded 'pizza' cheese, and it was still good! The kids loved it!

I don't normally use this many exclamation points!

That's two days in a row I powered through my tiredness and apathy, cooked the food I'd already bought and _didn't waste any!_







:

I'll probably crash tomorrow and we'll have take-out.

Sorry, but I've been lurking around here a bit trying to get the gumption to buy maybe a week's worth of dinners at one time. Dh is working late so I can't share with him how proud I am of myself so I'm sharing with lucky YOU!









Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 







It's just a flavor of Perry's ice cream. And we had it on sugar cones.









And now I'm off to have some more!









Wow, that looks yummy! I love mint ice cream.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is breakfast. Bacon from my pigs, fried new red potatoes, fried eggs and ww toast.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

that's awesome journeymom! good for you









tonight I made a roast chicken, roasted new potatoes, and steamed green beans. and home made challah


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm not sure tonight. Probably just leftovers, dh's working and I've been too busy today and I just don't feel up to cooking.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I am cooking a large meal tonight so there is enough leftover for tomorrow. Hopefully!

Oven fried pork loin chops
Mashed potatoes
Gravy
Sauteed yellow squash
Spicy collard greens
Homemade Mac and cheese


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbtmom2000* 
I am cooking a large meal tonight so there is enough leftover for tomorrow. Hopefully!

Oven fried pork loin chops
Mashed potatoes
Gravy
Sauteed yellow squash
Spicy collard greens
Homemade Mac and cheese

What's the address? I'll be over tomorrow for those leftovers!









Tonight we're having delivery from the local pizza place. Marc ordered a Buffalo Chicken Wing Fatbelly (which is like a hot sub inside of their special super-yummy flatbread) and I ordered a Chicken & Broccoli Stromboli. The boys are spending the weekend with my ILs! Woohoo! (So we're eating too much junk and playing tons of video games! We're such geeks.







) Now we just have to wait 30 minutes for it to get here.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 
Wow, that looks yummy! I love mint ice cream.

Me, too! In fact, I really only like three kinds of ice cream....mint, butter pecan, and strawberry. Most other flavors just taste blah to me. I never did have a second helping, but I'm definitely having a bowl tonight.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i was supposed to make fish cakes and egg noodles w/ cottage cheese but we ended up going out to Ben's, a local deli. I had a roast beef wrap. & a dr browns black cherry soda. yum.


----------



## ziggy (Feb 8, 2007)

black bean spread and hand made corn tortillas (both recipes via my grandmother)


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Buffalo rib-eye
corn on the cob
heirloom tomato salad
baked potatoes








:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I made a huge batch of spaghetti sauce yesterday so the boys had spaghetti for lunch. I also made coleslaw so I had that and 1/2 a grilled cheese.

Tonight is ribs, corn on the cob, coleslaw and roasted potatoes.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Made a yummy pork stir fry for lunch (I rarely cook lunch!) as I had it marinating for dinner a couple of nights ago and never got to it. Tonight is a roast chicken with roasted beets and corn on the cob. Also made two loaves of bread and a peach and blueberry cobbler.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

went out again tonight. this is VERY unusual for me. back to dinners at home tomorrow night LOL


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok, this was last night but can I please share









We went mushroom hunting and found chanterelles!!!

So, here it is:

Fresh pasta
Wild chanterelles
Yummy sauce
Dinner is served :


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having ham and whatever veggies look good in the fridge. And maybe rice.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having soup, grilled cheese, roasted broccoli from the garden (using up my last head







), and pears.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Buffalo fajitas
Mexican rice
Black beans

....must...eat...more...tomatoes


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I have class until 7pm, so DH will have leftover pork chop, sauteed yellow squash, and spicy collard greens. DC will have Annie's mac and cheese with baked chicken nuggets and a veggie.

I think I may stop at Chipotle on my way home..........







:

Dawn


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

Leftovers tonight, pasta salad w/ sungold tomatoes, mozzarella, rigatoni, garlic olive oil
tomorrow, leftovers as well, tomato soup w/ rice


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
Arroz Mexicana

3 tomatoes chopped
1 large onion diced
2 garlic cloves chopped
1 small carrot chopped
1 1/2 cups rice rinsed
3 cups chicken broth
1 T tomato paste
1 T cumin
about 1T salt ( to taste)
1 t pepper
1/4 t paprika
2 T oil

Dissolve tomato past in broth, saute rinsed rice in oil till slightly puffy then add onions, tomatoes and carrots, mix. Add spices and stock bring up to a simmer and cover and cook for 25-30 minutes and turn heat off and put dish towel over the pan and cover with lid and allow to rest for 10 minutes. Enjoy

It's dh recipe and he is the one that cooks it.

YUM!! I made this tonight and it was great!!


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

First post here...maybe if I write it down I'll stick to my plan and not change dinner plans at the last minute









Last nite: Chicken w/brown rice, salad, and the last of Chloe's B-day cupcakes..

Tonight: Homeade Mac & cheese...requested by Chloe, broccoli w/garlic and big green salads (the goodness of the greens cancels out the fat in the cheese..right?)


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm in a baking mood and have some apples and bananas to use up so I think I'll make apple turnovers and banana bread today. I also need to make a loaf of sandwich bread, but I'll use the bread machine for that.

Anyway, since I'll already be making crust for turnovers I think I'll make Chicken Pot Pie tonight. I make it full of veggies, so we'll probably just have some fruit with it and skip the salad. We need to save room for dessert after all!







:


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Chicken quesadillas(with sauteed red pepper and green chilies)
Rice
Black beans
Sliced cucumber and tomato salad

Dawn


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Jessica, I want to come live with you!

We're having leftovers tonight. Something soft for those of us who've been to the dentist.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

i don't know. we have some grass fed ground beef... any ideas? i want something a little different than what we normally do (spaghetti, hamburgers, sloppy joes, stroganoff) but can't think of anything. it's not enough for meatloaf, it's about a pound.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

meatloaf & cous cous

last night I forgot to post - fish cakes, sugar snap peas & noodles w/ cottage cheese


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

Chicken Spaghetti (need to use up leftover chicken)
salad
biscuits (leftover)
Some kind of blueberry thing...... My mom gave me 6 or 7 cups of tiny little wild blueberries... Maybe a pie?


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Tonight we are doing chicken breasts stuffed with feta, artichoke hearts and mushrooms along with a greek salad.

Last night was refried black bean burritos with cheese, lettuce, tomato & sour cream.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
I'm in a baking mood and have some apples and bananas to use up so I think I'll make apple turnovers and banana bread today. I also need to make a loaf of sandwich bread, but I'll use the bread machine for that.

Anyway, since I'll already be making crust for turnovers I think I'll make Chicken Pot Pie tonight. I make it full of veggies, so we'll probably just have some fruit with it and skip the salad. We need to save room for dessert after all!







:

My grandparents are coming for dinner tonight so I decided to save the pot pie and turnovers for tonight. We had fend-for-yourself for dinner last night!







The boys and I had cereal and Marc made himself a tuna sandwich.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
Jessica, I want to come live with you!

We're having leftovers tonight. Something soft for those of us who've been to the dentist.

You're welcome any time!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm roasting lamb right now... plus sweet & sour red cabbage & onions with quinoa


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
i don't know. we have some grass fed ground beef... any ideas? i want something a little different than what we normally do (spaghetti, hamburgers, sloppy joes, stroganoff) but can't think of anything. it's not enough for meatloaf, it's about a pound.

I did a shepherds-pie-ish thing with mine last week... soooo good. Only beef, corn, potatoes and onions

Tonight was a bit of a pot-luck:
left over chicken soup
Indian take out from the other night
super cheesy omlette (jeez! how do you spell this?)


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

We're having veggie lasagna from the freezer, salad, and garlic bread.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is meatballs, pasta, my from scratch with only ingredients I grew spaghetti sauce and whatever veggies sound good. And bread. And maybe bruschetta.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I think we are having grilled cheddar ranch burgers, baked fries, and baked beans.

Dawn


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

my 7 yo asked for "pasta with red sauce and a big salad"








:


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

Tonight was a lazy nite... hamburgers & hotdogs, spinach, roasted potato wedges....


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Frozen leftovers tonight - lasagna and pizza with a fresh salad. Easy.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm not sure yet. We may go to the fair so we'll eat there. If not, its salmon cakes, pasta and some veggies.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

the usual friday night fare: roast chicken, wild rice, a veggie (maybe zucchini? or carrots....) and challah which is on it's final rise right now.....


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Such good ideas!

I'm putting a roast in the crock pot with lots of onions, garlic, beef stock and taco-type seasoning. I'll cook it on low for 24 hours and then shred for tacos tomorrow







:


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Tonight we are staying with my parents, and they have requested dh's famous steaks.









To go along with the steaks, we'll have grilled corn and my baked beans. I can't wait!


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

We ended up eating out last night, so we will have grilled cheddar ranch burgers, baked fries and baked beans tonight.

Dawn


----------



## I-AM-Mother (Aug 6, 2008)

tonight i am making fresh shrimp and pasta.

butter
creole style seasoning
pepper
salt
teriyaki sauce
fresh grated Parmesan cheese
fresh shrimp
noodles
garlic

indian bread and hummus

can't wait!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're baking breaded trout. I'm not sure on the sides yet.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

we ate at my mom & dads... london broil, broccoli & waffle fries


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Dh is making fried chicken, mashed potatoes and I'll probably make a salad. Pineapple Upside Down cake for dessert.







:


----------



## jgracefrank (Mar 12, 2007)

Here's what we're having this week (though I suppose I might need to repost this when a September meal thread is created).


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is paella for us and fish sticks and fruit for the boys.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

breakfast for dinner. I'm making pancakes and eggs


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Roasted pork tenderloin with potatoes and onions, sauteed spinach with garlic and balsamic, and salad.

Dawn


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Here's the new September thread.


----------

